# Am I the only one killing FV-1 chips just by looking at them?



## p_wats (Feb 11, 2021)

Looking for some solidarity or maybe just some pity.

Basically, I'm pretty sure I'm looking at 7(!) dead FV-1 chips (including 3 I just bought from stompboxparts.com) and multiple PCBs that I can't complete (Deflector, Arachnid).

I've been building for a long time and have built some cool stuff (hundreds of pedals, tube amps, repaired synths, etc.). I've also successfully built a half dozen FV-1 projects, including several where I soldered the SMD chip myself.

However, recently I can't seem to do anything but damage these supposedly hardy chips. I could see maybe one or two, but seven???

My breadboard test rig seemed to indicate 2 of the 7 chips were fine, but then I tried one on an Arachnid board I've been having issues with and after working for a day the output from pin 28 started sputtering. Now it's back on the breadboard, completely non-responsive (though voltages seem fine aside from pin 1 being low). In frustration, I then installed the EZ-FV1 board with the only remaining brand new chip backwards in my breadboard, seemingly killing it too!

Aside from that last obvious blunder, the only common denominator I can think of is that I changed my soldering iron last year to a T12-type, but can't see how that would damage chips unless stray voltage might be getting through the tip (I've checked, and it seems to be grounded). I have built some successful non-FV-1 pedals since.

In any case, I'm at the stage where I don't trust my tools, boards, hands or eyes and building isn't fun anymore, so it might be time for a break.

Anyone else ever have any FV-1 issues?


----------



## cooder (Feb 11, 2021)

That sounds painful... I have only done two FV1 so far and have been ok / lucky, but keen to hear about do's and don'ts on this.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Feb 11, 2021)

That sucks mate, I assume all were bought from reputable sources to rule out fakes etc? I haven't bought from Stompboxparts myself but believe they are great so that is strange that ones from them are also DOA. I have only done 3 FV-1 builds, 2 pre soldered from PedalPCB and 1 myself with chip from Small Bear and have thankfully avoided issue (appart from a 1P8T faulty switch on an arachnid build)
Really hope you sort it out


----------



## p_wats (Feb 12, 2021)

cooder said:


> That sounds painful... I have only done two FV1 so far and have been ok / lucky, but keen to hear about do's and don'ts on this.



Mostly the don'ts seem to be just avoid giving them too much voltage (ie, make sure your 3.3v regulator is oriented correctly and working properly). Something strange going on in my case that I need to figure out. 



Many__Of__Horror said:


> That sucks mate, I assume all were bought from reputable sources to rule out fakes etc? I haven't bought from Stompboxparts myself but believe they are great so that is strange that ones from them are also DOA. I have only done 3 FV-1 builds, 2 pre soldered from PedalPCB and 1 myself with chip from Small Bear and have thankfully avoided issue (appart from a 1P8T faulty switch on an arachnid build)
> Really hope you sort it out



Thanks. Yeah, I'd say about half of them were confirmed to be working at some point. All came directly from PedalPCB or Stompboxparts, so I don't doubt their authenticity. 

I'm still not convinced they are all totally dead, as even the one I was testing with yesterday "worked" in my Arachnid build, it just sputtered/crackled over top of the wet signal. However, on the breadboard it doesn't pass signal at all, so I'm curious if there's something wrong with my testing and there may be hope yet.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Feb 12, 2021)

To prevent shrinkage down the line, I make sure to wash them on cold in the laundry before installing them. Have you tried that? 

Seriously though, that really blows. I'm interested to see if the hive mind comes up with a reason you're burning through these things.


----------



## Betty Wont (Feb 12, 2021)

I tried a couple of fv-1 projects when they first came out. I built four different ones, two worked and two didn't. Two were presoldered and two I did myself with one success and one failure each. The ones that did work were very weak tea. There is no headroom on these things and they sound like toys imho. I don't see the hype with fv-1,especially for the price.


----------



## p_wats (Feb 12, 2021)

Torgoslayer said:


> I tried a couple of fv-1 projects when they first came out. I built four different ones, two worked and two didn't. Two were presoldered and two I did myself with one success and one failure each. The ones that did work were very weak tea. There is no headroom on these things and they sound like toys imho. I don't see the hype with fv-1,especially for the price.


Interesting to note you had issues too. 

I disagree on the toy sound though, as I've got quite a few FV-1 based builds in daily playing/recording rotation that sound great. That said, I never tried them in the early days, so maybe the circuits and patches have gotten better!


----------



## PJS (Feb 12, 2021)

There are enough good sounding commercial FV1 pedals out there to convince me they can sound good.  I haven't built one though.  My Arachnid parts are still waiting.


----------



## StompBoxParts (Feb 14, 2021)

Oof, that's an expensive pile up. Are you cleaning the area around the chip with IPA before and after installing it? You've probably already thought and done that (many times hah) but worth mentioning in case. Hope you end up finding it's something simple but from the sounds of it you've been thorough.

I will attest to their authenticity, the ones we have for sale on the website are from the same batch we (Cusack) have dropped into hundreds of the DSP MojoHandFX pedals (and a few other brands....) without issue. Always shipped in an anti-static bag or tube. If you do find it's a quality issue please DM me so we can further investigate.


----------



## p_wats (Feb 14, 2021)

Stomp Box Parts said:


> Oof, that's an expensive pile up. Are you cleaning the area around the chip with IPA before and after installing it? You've probably already thought and done that (many times hah) but worth mentioning in case. Hope you end up finding it's something simple but from the sounds of it you've been thorough.
> 
> I will attest to their authenticity, the ones we have for sale on the website are from the same batch we (Cusack) have dropped into hundreds of the DSP MojoHandFX pedals (and a few other brands....) without issue. Always shipped in an anti-static bag or tube. If you do find it's a quality issue please DM me so we can further investigate.



Thanks for chiming in! I don't suspect any bad batches from you or PedalPCB. There just seems to be something common to my setup that is killing these chips. 

I have been cleaning with IPA often in the process. I'll probably just take a break from FV-1 related builds for a while, though I have two boxes drilled/painted and a few circuit boards (including one brand new) that need one, so I may place an order soon, as you are the cheapest source for FV-1s that I've found.


----------

